# A new kind of hive?



## ArkyMack (Nov 15, 2013)

I didn't see this already posted, but may have missed it.
A friend had this link on their Facebook. 
It has links to the main page of the start up.

http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2015/02/honey-on-tap/


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

Fascinating!


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

Shin said:


> Fascinating!


What You Said, Shin!!!! THANKS for posting this ArkyMack! 

I got on THAT e-mail list in about one minute. 
I want to watch and see if they get their funding. Sure wish they were in the USA. It's a drag to imagine what the cost Here might be or how long before they get a distributor set up.Looks like Michael Bush was one of their test bee keepers and if He's SO jazzed,it must work quite well.


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

I signed up immediately as well. Three more days! :grin:


----------



## tweber (Oct 13, 2014)

I wonder what the cost will be?


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

My big question is how do the bees not glue every moving part in there (and it seems like there would be a lot!) down harder than a rock with propolis. My bees aren't arriving until late April early May though so what do I know.  I want it to work!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I am fascinated. Just fascinated.

If I am understanding it correctly, each frame is in 2 parts. You move a lever and all the honey cells come apart and the honey runs out. Then the bees go back in, repair the wax on the cells, and fill them again.

I can think of a lo of ways that the little sweeties may ding up the system, but I have always found bees hard to predict. They either will cement everything up or they will not!


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

marusempai said:


> My big question is how do the bees not glue every moving part in there (and it seems like there would be a lot!) down harder than a rock with propolis. My bees aren't arriving until late April early May though so what do I know.  I want it to work!


Well, they've tested it for 10 years and sent out test models since 2013. What I see is the bees repairing wax with wax and not propolis. It looks like they go inside the emptied cells to repair and refill them. It's seems to be the set plastic part of the comb breaking off where the bees complete the comb with their wax...maybe a push from above????.not a lot of extra parts "in their way". Yeah,lots of questions; but I'm pretty sure it's removable and cleanable too. I'm wondering with a full brood box and full new-super-device Where the bees will Go? Seems like rotation of draining one area at a time(looks like it allows for 6 or so "drains"; makes more sense than letting the whole super fill and draining the whole thing like they did for their example vid. Need to keep bees busy or they'll swarm off! My other question is how do you inspect and treat the brood box without "lifting" off the device-super? Like top bar hives, "not lifting" anything Heavy is one of the things they mention. I need to re-read the much more detailed e-mail they sent to see if they address those issues.


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

What I really want is a video of how it works on the inside, without the bees in. I'm having a hard time figuring out how it works, without squishing bees, or messing up the bee space, or any of that. Hopefully in the kickstarter there will be more data!


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

Woah!

They sure met their funding goal and then some just like that!


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

Shin said:


> Woah!
> 
> They sure met their funding goal and then some just like that!


Near doubled now! Yay. I think it's marvelous and was rooting for 'em.

All the sections to buy one with "ESTIMATED" delivery THIS year, sold out except the $600. donation section that includes the Lang woodenware BUT NOT the shipping from Australia.

I'm glad the money is so they can manufacture here in the USA TOO ....I can wait since the shipping from Australia for all these first orders is probably pretty High. When my top bar hives wear out in a few more years and I'm more "decrepit" ....Then I'll look into it again!:happy2:


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/flow-hive-honey-on-tap-directly-from-your-beehive

$340 USD +shipping


----------



## Jreed (Dec 24, 2014)

all hype on a big marketing campaign, I want to see 3-5 years of solid healthy hives and if it even functions after that long before I spend a single dollar. More than happy with the simplicity and functionality of a old fashion top bar hive. I can make a whole top bar hive for 25$ or free from scavenged materials. I even find them free on craiglist sometimes, but unfortunately new and shiny always earns the money. 340$ plus shipping. I can make and maintain an entire apiary of new hives at that price .....


----------



## Paul O (Sep 13, 2004)

I jumped in and ordered the 4 frame version. $280 plus shipping. I would normally wait and see how things play out but with beekeeping that could take many years. The testimonial from Michael Bush had a lot to do with my decision. I believe the flow hive's potential justifies the risk.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

if I was rich enough i'd get one ;yep that looks good but they are very expencive .I hope the price comes down .as that would work great for me . as age creeps up on me . I may try the other lazy way to get honey buy fitting a super with mason jars ;as I remember my batchlor unckles having a hive with a little box that held two mason jars built onto the back of a hive . they made as a courosity they called it a lazy mans hive . now I usally just take one frame out at a time and replace it with another of foundation brushing the girls back nto the hive as I go I have yet to try the smelly stuff that's sposed to run the bees out of a super . has anyone tried that yet ?


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Paul O said:


> I jumped in and ordered the 4 frame version. $280 plus shipping... The testimonial from Michael Bush had a lot to do with my decision.


I hold Michael in high regard, but even if the price comes down significantly, cost is going to be a big obstacle. 

I only run a handful of hives, and can't imagine trying to justify the cost of outfitting each one. And having a couple of "on-tap" hives but still having to pull supers, uncap & extract the other hives doesn't really save me much labor. 

It will be interesting to watch what happens in next fews years, whether this becomes widespread, or remains a novelty like copper-top garden hives.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

They have an indigogo campaign going and have already raised $2.5million of the $70,000 they were hoping to raise. 

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/flow-hive-honey-on-tap-directly-from-your-beehive

I wish I had some extra cash, I would get on board although it will be another year or so before we can get in on beekeeping. These things are fascinating.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

That is really awesome. It would be excellent for the elderly neighborhood gardens, that would be us.


----------

